# Machete Kills



## soundgardener75 (Nov 7, 2012)

Alexa Vega Dons Bikini and Chaps in a New Image From Machete Kills

Earlier this year, Machete Kills star and former Spy Kids lead Alexa Vega revealed a tease of her costume from the upcoming film. Today, she offers an even better look at the wardrobe (or lack thereof) for her character, Killjoy. Check it out below, courtesy of Vega and the latest issue of Rolling Stone.

In the sequel, ex-federale Machete (Danny Trejo) is recruited by the U.S. government to stop an arms dealer (Mel Gibson) from launching a deadly missile.

Michelle Rodriguez, Sofia Vergara, Amber Heard, Charlie Sheen, Lady Gaga, Antonio Banderas, Jessica Alba, Demian Bichir, Vanessa Hudgens, Cuba Gooding, Jr., William Sadler and Marko Zaror also star.






---------


Good lawd, she's all grown up!


----------



## ZEBOV (Nov 7, 2012)

Or she got breast implants.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 7, 2012)

Dear. God.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 7, 2012)

Man, I had a crush on her when I was like 11 watching spy kids, now I just have a boner for her =P


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 8, 2012)

well helloooooooooo there


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 8, 2012)

i have bigger hips than her


----------



## Mexi (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm very thirsty all of a sudden


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 8, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i have bigger hips than her



PM sent.


----------



## iamthefonz (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll try not to distract everyone from all of the hot women, but badasses like Marko Zaror are going to be in it as well. 



We now return to your regularly scheduled broadcast of hot women in Machete Kills.


----------

